# PTSB Saturday 27/11 Open24 / Card not working



## DublinTexas (27 Nov 2010)

Am I the only one where neither open24 online / phone system nor my bank card at the ATM will work?

I tried calling but after 30 minutes in the Queue I gave up.

I hope this is only a system problem and not a bad sign.


----------



## spreadsheet (27 Nov 2010)

Mine won't log in either.

The website is up. But it times out when I enter the account login details.

What happens at the bank machine?


----------



## lightswitch (27 Nov 2010)

Just tried ot log on there and lets me go as far as entering my pin number but no further.  Haven't tried the ATM's yet.  Hope its just a glitch, partivcularly as I got paid yesterday .

Thanks for the heads up either way, heading into town shortly better bring some cash.


----------



## DublinTexas (27 Nov 2010)

spreadsheet said:


> Mine won't log in either.
> 
> The website is up. But it times out when I enter the account login details.
> 
> What happens at the bank machine?


 
The 2 I tried told me that my bank declined my transation (which can't be as I have enough money on the account at last check).


----------



## DublinTexas (27 Nov 2010)

*Great News - open24 is back for me*

I can log into open24 again and all balance is still there.

It's a sign of times, when one has to hope a bank is still there because their system broke down for a while.


----------



## huskerdu (27 Nov 2010)

I have a PTSB Visa Debit card, used it twice this morning, one POS, ine ATM transaction.
No problems.


----------



## spreadsheet (27 Nov 2010)

DublinTexas said:


> It's a sign of times, when one has to hope a bank is still there because their system broke down for a while.



I agree. Suddenly all the signs were there like:
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=IPM.L+Basic+Chart&t=5d

Crisis over...
Long live the Crisis!


----------



## DublinTexas (27 Nov 2010)

huskerdu said:


> I have a PTSB Visa Debit card, used it twice this morning, one POS, ine ATM transaction.
> No problems.


 
I had problems at 1000 but mine works again as does open24.


----------

